# Gehaltsvorstellung als Absovent?



## Tigerkroete (3 August 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin fast mit meiner Diplomarbeit fertig und habe nächste Woche mein erstes Vorstellungsgespräch.
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin 27, habe volles Abitur, eine Lehre zum Energieelektroniker (ohne Berufserfahrung) und nun bald den Diplom-Ingenieur (FH) in Elektrotechnik mit Schwerpunkt Automatisierungstechnik (2er-Schnitt).

Falls nun im Vorstellungsgespräch die Frage nach meinen Gehaltsvorstellungen kommt, was sollte ich darauf antworten? 

Bitte macht die Antwort nicht von meinen Fragen hier im Forum abhängig, denn dann würde ich nicht viel Gehalt bekommen ;-).

Vielen Dank,
Tigerkroete


----------



## maxi (3 August 2006)

Als frischer Diplinger hast du es da etwas schwer. Da kann es dir schon passieren das sie dir nur 25.000 bis 28 geben wollen. Ansonsten mit Erfahrung als Inge, Meister oder Techniker um die 30 etwa 40 bis 50, mit wenig Erfahrung so 35 im Jahr. 
Falls du nebenher zu deiner Arbeit noch Ausbilden musst etc. dann immer gleich 200 Euro im Monat mehr verlangen. Nebenher Sicherheitsfachkraft oder QM Hoschi (Falls du die Schulungen hast) nochmal 200 Euro. 
Lass dir auch gleich rein schriben das es nach einem Jahr ein Gespräch und Gehaltsanpassung gibt. 
Falls die meinen in der PRobezeit wollen sie 300 Euro weniger zahlen, sag im gegenzug du hättest dir ja eher vorgestellt das du nach der Probezeit 300 Euro mehr bekommst 


Hängt aber auch immer vom Einzelnen, seinen Können, sein Verhandlungsgeschick und der Firma, bzw. den Personalcheff ab.

Überlege dir zuerst einmal wieviel du benötigst, dann was deine Arbeit die selbst wert ist und zuletzt was kann ich verlangen.


----------



## afk (3 August 2006)

Schau Dir doch mal die c't Gehaltsumfrage 2005 an.

Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (3 August 2006)

Oh dann sollten wir ja das doppelte bekommen.
Was so ein Office Anwender oder ein CAD Zeichner den ganzen Tag triebt machen wir ja nebenher mit.


----------



## ralfm (3 August 2006)

maxi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was so ein Office Anwender oder ein CAD Zeichner den ganzen Tag triebt machen wir ja nebenher mit.


 ...und noch Powerseller bei ebei


----------



## maxi (4 August 2006)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> ...und noch Powerseller bei ebei


 

pssssssst


----------



## CrazyCat (4 August 2006)

Ich würde bei einem monatlichen Bruttogehalt zwischen 2200€ und 2800€ anfangen.

Das ist so in etwa Standard für einen "Frischgefangenen"

Das ganze hängt etwas ab von der Gegend (ich wohne in einer schlechtbezahlten Gegend -> mir egal, ich fahre eben etwas weiter in die Arbeit), evtl. Firmenfahrzeug, Überstundenpauschalen, Industriezugehörigkeit (metallverarbeitende Industrie zahlt weniger als Fahrzeugindustrie), Verhandlungsgeschick, Prämiensystem, Gewinnbeteiligungen usw.


----------



## plc_tippser (4 August 2006)

Ich kenne das eingentlich so, 

T4 als Anfänger, kenne nicht die aktuellen Preise. Je nach Größe der Firma, sind die dann sowieso fest eingeschossen. 

pt


----------



## Tigerkroete (7 August 2006)

Vielen Dank, für Eure Tipps.
Ich habe nun 40.000€ als Einstiegsgehalt angegeben.

Bin ja mal gespannt,

Tigerkroete


----------



## ralfm (7 August 2006)

wow...Du mußt ja was drauf haben bei soner Forderung


----------



## Werner54 (7 August 2006)

Tigerkroete schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, für Eure Tipps.
> Ich habe nun 40.000€ als Einstiegsgehalt angegeben.


 
Als Jahresgehalt- naja, wenn das monatlich ist, sag mir Bescheid.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 August 2006)

Tigerkroete schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, für Eure Tipps.
> Ich habe nun 40.000€ als Einstiegsgehalt angegeben.
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt,
> ...



20000 für die "Tigerkröte" und 20000 für die "Mareike" ?

Spaß beiseite:
50% deiner Jahresentlohnung solltest du schon Volker und den anderen, die  dir das Denken abgenommen haben, zukommen lassen !

Im übrigen heist das *Absolvent*, nicht Absovent!


----------



## volker (7 August 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> 50% deiner Jahresentlohnung solltest du schon Volker und den anderen, die dir das Denken abgenommen haben, zukommen lassen


 
  ich poste gerne meine kontonummer damit 'man' mir meine/unsere leistung vergütet. :s18: 

40t.... mmmm. vielleicht gelingts ja. ich halte das für ein einstiegsgehalt ein bisschen zu hoch gegriffen (kommt natürlich auch stark auf die branche an). 
aber, wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt. 

PS:
kennst du era?
das ist das neue EntgeltRahmenAbkommen
diverse dateien dazu findest du auf meiner hp unter nachschlagewerke


----------



## CrazyCat (8 August 2006)

Es ist immer klug etwas höher anzufangen, den in diesem Fall kann man meist nachverhandeln.

Beginnt man mit einer zu niedrigen Gehaltsvorstellung ist es sehr schwierig nachträglich ein höheres Gehalt zu erhandeln.

40.000€ Brutto/Jahr erscheint etwas hoch, ist aber eine gute Ausgangsbasis. Die Firma wird wahrscheinlich mit Nachverhandlungen beginnen und das Gehalt noch etwas drücken.


----------



## Tigerkroete (8 August 2006)

@unregistrierter Gast

In vielen Postings, habe ich klar gemacht, dass ich mir meiner derzeitgen Leistung durchaus bewusst bin. Ich muss noch sauviel lernen, aber da stehe ich nicht allein. Meinen Kommilitonen geht´s ganz genauso und ich war alles andere als der Schlechteste unter Ihnen.

<<Im übrigen heist das *Absolvent*, nicht Absovent!>>

Habe ich je in meinen Postings so viele gravierende Fehler gemacht, dass man mich drauf hinweisen müsste? Nein! Allen ist klar, dass ich mich einfach verschrieben habe, aber Du haust gerne drauf, selbst da wo es nichts zum draufhauen gibt. 
Anhand meiner Fragen glaubst Du mich zu kennen!, Soso. Nach Deinen Postings bist Du ein ziemlicher Prolet.
Du bist bestimmt gut in Deiner Arbeit, umso unverständlicher, dass Du anderen gerne Sprüche reindrückst. Solltest Du garnicht nötig haben oder vielleicht doch?

@an alle

Ich war immer offen für konstruktive Kritik, aber bei solchen Leuten hört´s echt auf.
Falls Ihr alle generell der Meinung seid, dass man hier erst ab ´nem gewissen skill posten sollte, dann sagt es mir und ich komme wieder, wenn ich glaube, dass ich soweit bin.

Viele Grüße,
Tigerkroete


----------



## CrazyCat (8 August 2006)

Also ich denke das jeder der sich mit der S7 befasst hier posten darf.

Was hätte das Forum sonst für einen Sinn, wenn nur S7 - Freaks hier ihre Beiträge schreiben?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 August 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Also ich denke das jeder der sich mit der S7 befasst hier posten darf.
> 
> Was hätte das Forum sonst für einen Sinn, wenn nur S7 - Freaks hier ihre Beiträge schreiben?



Es geht ja nicht darum, wer alles posten darf ... 
sondern wer wieviel seines Gehaltes an wen abgeben muss.


----------



## CrazyCat (8 August 2006)

Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich.

Ihr wollt pro Frage die jemals gestellt wurde einen monatlichen Betrag kassieren!

Das hat bisher noch nicht einmal Siemens gewagt.


----------



## Tigerkroete (9 August 2006)

Ich bin den Leuten hier, vor allem Volker, sehr dankbar, für die tolle Hilfe bisher. Bin ich wirklich, aber mein Geld kriegt Ihr nicht ;-).
Ne Kiste Bier würde ich nach meiner DA aber gerne springen lassen.

Anscheinend habe ich mich im Netz nicht ganz so falsch über die Einstigesgehälter informiert. Dort ging es natürlich nach Kriterien wie: Unternehmensgröße, Bundesland, Jahren der Berufserfahrung. Ich testete ein paar Seiten und hatte dann ein grobes Anfangsgehalt zwischen 35.000€ und 45.000€. 
Bei der Firma X, wo ich meine Gehaltsvorstellungen von 40.000€ nannte und jetzt mein Vorstellungsgesräch hatte, würde ich 46.000€ bekommen. Kein Angst, ich weiß natürlich, dass Sie das nicht zahlen, weil ich der Geilste bin, sondern weil man bei meinen Voraussetzungen, einfach in diese Tarifsgruppe fällt, die bei denen festgelegt ist. In der Summe sind natürlich Weihnachts- und Urlaubsgeld und eine Überstundenpauschale mit drin.

Viele Grüße,
Tigerkroete


----------



## CrazyCat (9 August 2006)

Hier stört mich nur eines.

"Überstundenpauschale".......nie im Leben!

Du wirst mit 20 Überstunden die Woche konfrontiert und bekommst keinen Cent mehr.

Hier würde ich nochmals sehr hart nachverhandeln.


----------



## afk (9 August 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> "Überstundenpauschale".......nie im Leben!
> 
> Du wirst mit 20 Überstunden die Woche konfrontiert und bekommst keinen Cent mehr.


Das Gleiche aus der Sicht des AG:
Du bekommst 20 Überstunden die Woche bezahlt, egal ob Du sie machst oder nicht.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Tigerkroete (9 August 2006)

Das haben sie mir auch erklärt.
Es ist so, dass am Jahresende nach geguckt wird, ob das so pi mal Daumen passt. Falls da doch größere Differenzen wären, die ich auch nicht mehr Abfeiern könnte, würden sie etwas draufzahlen.

Es ist schade, die Stelle klingt ansich echt gut, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich Absagen, da man die ersten 10 Jahre 60% im Ausland ist. Und das möchte ich schon allein wegen meiner Partnerin nicht.
Ich weiß, da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich kenne viele, die sich nach sowas die Finger lecken und viele die schon weiche Knie kriegen, wenn sie nur ihr Ortsausgangsschild sehen. Ich bin mehr dazwischen. Aber sechs Monate Irak zum Beispiel am Stück (was sehr wahrscheinlich wäre, deren Aussage nach) sind nix für mich, egal wieviel da an Extrageld fließt.


----------



## CrazyCat (9 August 2006)

Kann ich mir das einteilen?

Ich wäre gerne von Mitte September bis Mitte Mai im Ausland (irgendwo wo es schön warm ist, wie z.B. im Irak, keinesfalls nach Alaska oder Sibirien) und von Mitte Mai bis Mitte September daheim.

Wenn mir die Firma ein derartiges Angebot machen würde und das Gehalt passt, könnte mich nichts davon abhalten.


€dit: Wenn am Jahresende nachgerechnet wird, passt es noch so halbwegs. Ich hatte leider schon mal eine Firma bei der es eine Überstundenpauschale gab und alle hatten wesentlich mehr Überstunden als in der Pauschale waren, Nachverhandlungen gab's nicht. Seither bin ich bei Pauschalen immer sehr vorsichtig)


----------



## Tigerkroete (9 August 2006)

<<Wenn mir die Firma ein derartiges Angebot machen würde und das Gehalt passt, könnte mich nichts davon abhalten.>>

Das glaube ich Dir gerne. Wie gesagt, die einen machen das gerne, die anderen nicht, ich leider nicht.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Feierabend.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 August 2006)

Tigerkroete schrieb:


> @unregistrierter Gast
> 
> Nach Deinen Postings bist Du ein ziemlicher Prolet.




Haha, getroffener Hund bellt ? 

:sb5:


----------



## Tigerkroete (10 August 2006)

Es war mir klar, dass Du nichts davon verstehst, denn mit Verrückten soll man nie diskutieren, man kann nicht gewinnen. 

In dem Sinne, bye.


----------



## UniMog (10 August 2006)

46.000 Euro für einen der keine Erfahrung hat ob mit oder ohne Überstundenpauschale ist kein schlechtes Geld.

Das wichtigste ist erstmal einen Job haben und Erfahrung sammeln.
In 1-2 Jahren sieht die Welt dann anders aus.

Gruß


----------



## CrazyCat (11 August 2006)

Ja, mit mindestens 1 - 2 Jahren Erfahrung kommt man auch in andere Firmen rein.

Das Problem der Firmen ist aber das sie die gewünschten Leute sowieso nicht bekommen, denn was sie sich wünschen würden ist unrealistisch.

Am liebsten hätten sie 12 Jähirge rumlaufen, mit 10 Jahren Berufserfahrung, 3 Doktortiteln und das ganze zu einem Lehrlingsgehalt.

Alles andere stellt für die Firma schon Abzüge dar, die sie bis zu einem gewissen Grad in Kauf nehmen.

Es ist nun mal einfach so, das die Ausbildung ziemlich egal ist, solange man weniger als 2 Jahre Erfahrung hat oder bereits über 45 ist.
Klingt zwar komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2006)

Tigerkroete schrieb:
			
		

> ... da man die ersten 10 Jahre 60% im Ausland ist ...
> ... sechs Monate Irak zum Beispiel am Stück (was sehr wahrscheinlich wäre, deren Aussage nach) ...



Damit sehen die oben gewürfelten Zahlen 
schon realistisch(er) aus. 



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem der Firmen ist aber das sie die gewünschten Leute sowieso nicht bekommen, denn was sie sich wünschen würden ist unrealistisch.



Wessen Wünsche sind schon ausschließlich realistisch?  



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nun mal einfach so, das die Ausbildung ziemlich egal ist, solange man weniger als 2 Jahre Erfahrung hat oder bereits über 45 ist.
> Klingt zwar komisch, ist aber so.



Klingt m. E. nicht komisch. Nach einer 
Ausbildung hat man ja nicht die Fahrkarte 
für das Leben, sondern eine Basis für 
lebenslanges Lernen - zumindest sollte
man die Basis haben.

Und bei einem/r über 45 ist das Berufschul- 
oder Abizeugnis nun wirklich nicht mehr 
relevant, der/die konnte ja schon über 20 Jahre 
zeigen, wo die persönlichen Stärken liegen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Tigerkroete (19 August 2006)

@deltalogic


> Damit sehen die oben gewürfelten Zahlen
> schon realistisch(er) aus.


Falls Du damit das Jahresgehalt meinst, nein. Das ist unabhängig vom Auslandsaufenthalt. Das wird zusätzlich mit 50€ pro Kalendertag vergütet.

Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------



## knabi (19 August 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Und bei einem/r über 45 ist das Berufschul-
> oder Abizeugnis nun wirklich nicht mehr
> relevant, der/die konnte ja schon über 20 Jahre
> zeigen, wo die persönlichen Stärken liegen.


 
Sehr löblich, Herr Bäuerle wendet das Gleichstellungsgesetz bereits vorbildlich an  .

Ehrlich gesagt, in den Irak würde ich mich auch nicht begeben wollen, Jahresgehalt hin oder her. 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (21 August 2006)

Tigerkroete schrieb:


> Ich bin den Leuten hier, vor allem Volker, sehr dankbar, für die tolle Hilfe bisher. Bin ich wirklich, aber mein Geld kriegt Ihr nicht ;-).
> Ne Kiste Bier würde ich nach meiner DA aber gerne springen lassen.
> 
> Anscheinend habe ich mich im Netz nicht ganz so falsch über die Einstigesgehälter informiert. Dort ging es natürlich nach Kriterien wie: Unternehmensgröße, Bundesland, Jahren der Berufserfahrung. Ich testete ein paar Seiten und hatte dann ein grobes Anfangsgehalt zwischen 35.000€ und 45.000€.
> ...


 
Wow, gib mir mal die Adresse der Firma 
Will endlich mal die 100k Schallmauer durchbrechen


----------



## maxi (21 August 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Kann ich mir das einteilen?
> 
> Ich wäre gerne von Mitte September bis Mitte Mai im Ausland (irgendwo wo es schön warm ist, wie z.B. im Irak, keinesfalls nach Alaska oder Sibirien) und von Mitte Mai bis Mitte September daheim.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du in Iran oder Irak willst kann ich dir eine Fimma die das hoch bezahlt sagen. 
Ich würd da unter 5000 die Stunde und Uno-Armbinde nicht hin gehen 
Naja  viellelicht ist es ihen viel mehr Wert wenn mal eine Wasser oder Energieerzeugungsanlage ausfällt.


----------



## CrazyCat (21 August 2006)

Ich würd' in diesen Ländern nicht unbedingt mit einer USA - Flagge auftauchen, ansonsten wird es ziemlich egal sein ob ich eine UNO - Armbinde trage oder nicht (vielleicht sogar ohne Armbinde sicherer)

Am sichersten wäre wahrscheinlich eine Rotkreuz - Schleife.

Welche Firma wäre das und wieviel würden sie dafür springen lassen?


----------



## maxi (21 August 2006)

Crazy, kann ich dir per PM schrieben falls du wirklich Interesse hast.


Tigerkröte:
Pass auf was du da unterschriebst. Also Überstunden sollten immer Extra abgerechnet werden. Sonstige Zuschläge auch.
Wenn du zwar 46.000 Bekomst aber 70 Stunden die Woche wie der Hammer im Ausland buckeln musst, scheiss Hotel hast, 0 Dolmetcher, etc.
Ist die Bezahlung für super mies.


----------



## CrazyCat (22 August 2006)

@maxi:

Ich bin deiner Meinung, Überstunden sollten immer separat abgerechnet werden und nicht pauschaliert.

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Ich habe nur einen befristeten Arbeitsvertrag der in ein paar Wochen abläuft.
Danach werd' ich mir wohl was neues suchen müssen und da ich keine Freundin (mehr) habe, ist ein gut bezahlter Job im Ausland für ein paar Monate ganz reizvoll.

Warum ich auch in den Irak gehen würde?

Wahrscheinlich lebe ich dort sicherer als in England oder den USA. In diesen beiden Ländern werde ich entweder von einer Bombe erwischt, fälschlicherweise als Terrorist erschossen oder grundlos irgendwo weggesperrt.
Vielleicht erwischt mich auch ein besoffener Cowboy mit seiner Pumpgun.

Im Irak kann mich eigentlich nur eine Bombe erwischen, das sind schon 3 Gefahrenfaktoren weniger. 

Viele würden ohne zu zögern einen Job in den USA annehmen, oder?
Glaubt ihr wirklich das es dort sicherer ist als im Irak?

Wenn ich mir so Verbrechensquoten usw. ansehe, ist der Irak gar nicht so gefährlich und ich werde kaum vor einer Moschee anzutreffen sein, denn vor diesen werden die meisten Autobomben gezündet.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 August 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Warum ich auch in den Irak gehen würde?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich lebe ich dort sicherer als in England oder den USA. In diesen beiden Ländern werde ich entweder von einer Bombe erwischt,


Wie bist du denn heute drauf ?



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> fälschlicherweise als Terrorist erschossen oder grundlos irgendwo weggesperrt.
> Vielleicht erwischt mich auch ein besoffener Cowboy mit seiner Pumpgun.
> 
> Im Irak kann mich eigentlich nur eine Bombe erwischen, das sind schon 3 Gefahrenfaktoren weniger.


Dummes Gerede.



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Viele würden ohne zu zögern einen Job in den USA annehmen, oder?


Natürlich, da bin ich andauernd.



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt ihr wirklich das es dort sicherer ist als im Irak?


Natürlich ist es das!



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir so Verbrechensquoten usw. ansehe, ist der Irak gar nicht so gefährlich und ich werde kaum vor einer Moschee anzutreffen sein, denn vor diesen werden die meisten Autobomben gezündet.


Ohhhwei CC, ich nehm mal an, das du heute nur schlecht drauf bist, vielleicht weil dir deine Freundinn weggelaufen ist.

Vielleicht ist da auch Alkohol im Spiel...
:sm24: 
Ansonsten ist es mir unerklärlich, warum du so eine Scheiße schreibst.
Ich rate dir aber ausdrücklich, nicht in den Irak zu gehen, weder zum Urlaub noch zum Arbeiten.

Leute, da da jetzt freiwillig hinfahren, sollten keinerlei Unterstützung vom Steuerzahler erhalten, wenn sie entführt, verkrüppelt oder was auch immer werden.
:sw12:


----------



## CrazyCat (22 August 2006)

Mach' dir wegen meiner Alten keine Gedanken, die ist schon ein paar Wochen weg.

Bin etwas schlecht drauf, weil ich zum einen noch jede Menge Papierkram zu erledigen habe und weil zum anderen mein Vehikel etwas angeschlagen ist und das dürfte teuer werden.


----------



## maxi (22 August 2006)

Für Crazy notiere 1.: Nächster Job Firmenwagen verlangen.
Für Crazy notiere 2.: Nächster Job tabulose süsse Sekretärin verlangen (Doppelt gut, kein Papierkram, keine feste Freundin).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 August 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Für Crazy notiere 2.: Nächster Job *tabulose *süsse Sekretärin verlangen (Doppelt gut, kein Papierkram, keine feste Freundin).


Ferkel ;-)


----------



## maxi (23 August 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ferkel ;-)


 
Weiss doch was gut ist


----------



## CrazyCat (23 August 2006)

Gute Idee.

Solange mir der Firmenwagen und die Sekretärin nicht vom Gehalt abgezogen werden, ist das die ideale Lösung.


----------



## maxi (23 August 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> Solange mir der Firmenwagen und die Sekretärin nicht vom Gehalt abgezogen werden, ist das die ideale Lösung.


 
Och, bissel was kann man für schon opfern *fg*


----------



## CrazyCat (23 August 2006)

Na schön, für den Firmenwagen 20€ im Monat und für die Sekretärin nichts.

Bei der Sekretärin müßte man die Beschreibung noch um willig und notg......., hoppla hier sind ja auch User unter 18 und das Wort wäre nicht unbedingt jugendfrei.

Nicht das mich der Admin verwarnen muss!


----------



## maxi (23 August 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Na schön, für den Firmenwagen 20€ im Monat und für die Sekretärin nichts.
> 
> Bei der Sekretärin müßte man die Beschreibung noch um willig und notg......., hoppla hier sind ja auch User unter 18 und das Wort wäre nicht unbedingt jugendfrei.
> 
> Nicht das mich der Admin verwarnen muss!


 
Das notg..... doch nicht.
Willig ist genau passend 
Aber das ist ja schon vorraussetzung, das muss ja nicht erwähnt werden.


----------



## maxi (23 August 2006)

Es gibt in München übrigens Firmen bei denen Kantine, Pizzaservice und Fitnesscenter gazahlt werden.

Das mit den Pizzaservice währe praktisch. Da würde man Abends vielleicht 1-2 Überstungen noch shcnell machen anstelle zu Fahren weil man Hunger hat. 
Wenn ich mal eien Firma aufmache bekommt jeder ein 40 Euro Pizza Bueget die Woche  *fg*


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2006)

zur Sekrätrin:


Ein Chef wollte eine neue Sekretärin für sein Vorzimmer einstellen. Er wandte sich an die Lokalpresse und veröffentlichte folgende Anzeige:
"Großbusige Sekretärin mit vorteilhaftem Aussehen für mein Vorzimmer gesucht. Biete hohen Lohn, Bereitschaft zu gewissen Diensten wird erwartet".

Er erhielt viele Antworten und führte viele Gespräche mit großbusigen Schönheiten. Zum Schluss blieb er an einer ganz süßen hängen, die wie eine Puppe aussah.

Als das Gehalt und andere Punkte verhandelt wurden, wurde es dem Chef ein bisschen peinlich, dass er solche Forderungen, wie er es tat, stellte.
Er fragte daher: "Das mit den gewissen Diensten, ist das in Ordnung?"
"Kein Problem, ich habe keinen Freund und Sie sehen gut aus", antwortete sie.
Der Chef wurde Feuer und Flamme und erklärte weiter: "Wie gut! Also, wenn ich es etwas gemütlich haben möchte und niemand mitbekommen soll, worüber wir sprechen, dann sage ich, dass ich einen Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben lassen möchte."
Es vergingen ein paar Tage und der Chef merkte, dass das Begehren sich meldete.
Er drückte den Knopf der Gegensprechanlage und sagte: "Ich möchte einen Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben lassen". Die Antwort ließ etwas auf sich warten, kam dann aber doch: "Gerne Chef, aber nun ist es so, dass ich heute das rote Farbband in der Schreibmaschine habe."
"Ach so", antwortete der Chef, "dann erledigen wir es ein anderes mal."
Es dauerte eine Weile und die Sekretärin merkte, dass sie den Chef wohl etwas enttäuscht hatte und drückte den Knopf auf der Gegensprechanlage:
"Betreffend Dieses Briefes, können wir das nicht mündlich erledigen?"
"Dafür ist es zu spät" antwortete der Chef, "ich habe ihn bereits mit der Hand geschrieben!"


----------



## CrazyCat (23 August 2006)

*erschrockenfeststelltdaserauchdiegegensprechanlagenochbeantragenmuss*


€dit: Sag' doch gleich das das bereits Vorraussetzung ist.

Jaja, bezahltes Fitnessudio, bezahlte Pizza, Gratis - Kantine usw. wäre schon eine feine Sache.


----------



## maxi (23 August 2006)

Mal eien Frage.

Meint ihr es ist frech noch die Wochenstunden hin zu schreiben.
Stark übertriben als Beispiel weil es mir dolle Spass macht:

Meine Gehaltsvorstellungen belaufen sich 5400 Euro bei 35,5 h/Woche, sowie Weihnachts, Urlaubsgeld und volle Überstundenzuschläge. Über einen eigenen Firmanwagen mit Privatnutzung und eine eigene selbst ausgesuchte devote Sekretärin , auch zur täglichen Privatnutzung, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Einen Chouffeur brauche ich noch nicht, 1 mal die Woche gewaschen und betankt bekommen reicht mir.
Von freien Pizzaservice, Fitnestrainer, Friseur sowie Kost gehe ich aus.

Melden sie sich bitte Umgehend zur Coordinierung eines persönlichen Termines bei mir.

*spas muss auch sein*


----------



## maxi (23 August 2006)

Bitte keine Jobangebote mehr senden.
Meine Nachrichtenbox läuft jezt total heiss von den hunderten Angeboten.






















 *bischen Spass für den Abend*


----------



## CrazyCat (24 August 2006)

Die Jobangebote die du nicht annnimmst kannst du ja mir weiterreichen.

Dann haben wir alle etwas davon.


----------



## maxi (24 August 2006)

Hoffe habt drüber lachen können 

Unfug fällt mir immer genug ein.


----------



## Pilami (6 September 2006)

46000€ Anfangsgage ist wirklich gut, selbst mit der Überstundenpauschale.
Und eins sollte man auch bedenken: Das was am Anfang nicht ordentlich verhandelt hat, bekommt man später nicht automatisch dazu. Auch der Glauben das sich Gehälter von Jahr zu Jahr erhöhen, kann ein Irrglaube sein.
Ich bekomme mit inwischen 17-jähriger  Berufserfahrung in der Automationsbranche lediglich 36000€ und ab 1.8. diesen Jahres gab es eine 8% Lohnkürzung. Natürlich gibt es auch kein Weihnachtsgeld und kein Urlaubsgeld und die reichlichen Überstunden gehen auf ein Gleitzeitkonto, sodas man davon auch erst mal nichts hat.

Übrigens: Ich bin auf Jobsuche


----------



## Question_mark (6 September 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Pilami schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Ich bin auf Jobsuche



Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg.



			
				Pilami schrieb:
			
		

> die reichlichen Überstunden gehen auf ein Gleitzeitkonto,



Dann denke rechtzeitig daran, die Überstunden abzufeiern oder Dir auszahlen zu lassen, jedenfalls rechtzeitig vor dem neuen Job.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Outrider (7 September 2006)

*wie schazs aus*

Und wie ist die Gehaltsverhandlung ausgegangen??????????


----------



## Tigerkroete (7 September 2006)

@Pilami
Ich habe inzwischen bei einer anderen Firma zugesagt. Das Gehalt ist genauso, wie bei dem ersten Angebot.
Bei der Jobsuche ist mir aufgefallen, dass man im Bereich Automatisierung supergute Chancen hat, wenn man gewillt ist, viel und lange ins Ausland zu gehen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück.


Der praktische Teil meiner Diplomarbeit ist nun endlich fertig. Ohne diverse Leute aus diesem Forum, hätte ich es niemals in der Zeit geschafft!

Vielen, vielen Dank !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arne (19 September 2006)

das klingt ja nach einem guten Ende . . Gibt es in der Automatisierungsbranche denn wirklich soviele Stellenangebote im Ausland? Ich hab vor nach meiner Ausbildung auch etwas im Automatisierungbereich zu studieren und würde auch gerne im Ausland arbeiten.


----------



## Tigerkroete (19 September 2006)

Wenn Du nach Industriefirmen suchst, die Anlagen herstellen (Palettierer, Anlagen für Zementindustrie, Hochregallager, Tranportbänder für Flughäfen usw. usw.) Dann müssen diese Anlagen ja auch beim Kunden in Betrieb genommen werden und meistens sind das keine deutschen Kunden, sondern ausländische Kunden, also fährt der Projektingenieur oder Serviceingenieur dort hin und erledigt seine Arbeit. Je nach Komplexität der Anlage werden daraus leicht mehrere Wochen bis mehrere Monate.
Und momentan sind es Jobmäßig da echt gut aus.

Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------



## maxi (19 September 2006)

arne schrieb:


> das klingt ja nach einem guten Ende . . Gibt es in der Automatisierungsbranche denn wirklich soviele Stellenangebote im Ausland? Ich hab vor nach meiner Ausbildung auch etwas im Automatisierungbereich zu studieren und würde auch gerne im Ausland arbeiten.


 
Die Iraner zahlen teils glaub so 22000 $ die Stunde für deutsche Steuerungstechniker.
Die haben niemand mehr wo ihre anlagen in Schuss hält


----------



## CrazyCat (20 September 2006)

Die Schweden, die Chinesen und die Rumänen suchen auch jede Menge Techniker.

Wenn du also vor hast ins Ausland zu gehen, dann sollte das kein allzu großes Problem sein.


----------



## waldy (21 September 2006)

Hi,

"Wenn du also vor hast ins Ausland zu gehen, dann sollte das kein allzu großes Problem sein." - und was ist mit deutschland?
Es kling wie aus Reklame,
"und Tee ?" 

 ist das wirklich in deutschland mit s7 was schwirig was zu finden ?

gruß waldy


----------

